# Lionel. 990. Cab-2



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey all,

Been to the Lionel site a few times and both the Cab-2 and Cab 1L are out of stock. Anyone know what's going on with these? Have they shifted manufacturing to another vendor, causing the delay? Can't buy it if they don't have 'em.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel is having overseas manufacturing issues with the Legacy system and they're not scheduled for Mar-Apr of 2014. The CAB1L/Base1L should be in distribution now, people have actually purchased them. Here's the CAB1L/Base1L at Trainz: http://www.trainz.com/p-298376-lionel-6-37147-cab-1-base-1l-command-set-ex.aspx


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's not an emergency, I'd wait for the full Legacy system, it offers a lot more than the stripped down CAB1L/Base1L system for $100 more.


----------

